# A Trail Running Dog is a Happy Dog



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

This is a thread that I am dedicating to our adventures together! Mac is of age to safely offleash trail run with me (in places I know he is safe of course). What could make a dog happier than running out in the wilderness with his momma! I adopted him when he was 8 weeks old from a rescue that took him out of a high kill shelter in hopes of having a running buddy someday-16 months old now and rearing to go!

Taken at Woodlawn Trustees today. Nobody was out there except for us in the snow covered landscape - it was breathtakingly beautiful!!! I don't understand why so many people dislike the winter.
He found a dead deer and tried running around with the deer's back leg 0_o

Beautiful creek (Kept him on leash near creek)










I was too slow for him, he whooped my butt at running!









He never goes too far away, but he kept having to turn around because I'm a slow poke according to him.









"Look at me mom! I'm sprinting down a hill doing laps around you!"









Just gorgeous out there!









...More to come!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

These are from last week's adventures: supawna

Love his eyes:









Thinks hes a bunny rabbit:









"I'm a hunting dog!"


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lucky dog!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

He looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

After coming home, eating venison, and playing with the neighbors gsd he is pretty wiped out!


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!! Looks like so much fun! He is one lucky boy!!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Gorgeous photos and gorgeous dog. Looks like you have lots of fun together.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful pup and scenery!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Oh yeahhh just got the official go ahead from the vet. She said he has excellent hips, teeth, weight & is ready to start running. Except now I find myself stopping to take pics. Guess I won't take him every time with me .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos. My I ask what type of harness that is? I really like the look for it.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful photos. My I ask what type of harness that is? I really like the look for it.


Thanks! I love the harness! It's a comfiflex harness designed for sports such as running and agility. It is reflective as well! Www.cleanrun.com I rlly like that website


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

...He looks chubby in this photo but he's really not!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Fun!! I want to start trail running with Jewel. We currently trail walk. She stops a lot to sniff and I'm concerned that I will get way ahead.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Gorgeous dog!! I want to start trail running with Jewel, but am worried that I will get way ahead since she stops to sniff things a lot.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Gorgeous dog!! I want to start trail running with Jewel, but am worried that I will get way ahead since she stops to sniff things a lot.


Lots of training! I am extremely particular with where and when I let him run off leash such as only on weekdays (fewer people), only on cold days (again, fewer ppl), early in the morning, etc.... I also go extremely prepared with treats, whistle, and his touch plate.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Drove a couple of hours away to Fort Hancock today! Attempted to go on a beach run, but that didn't work out too well for a couple of different reasons 1. He kept wanting to eat shells 2. Too many people there to let him off leash & he doesn't run well on leash.

"Are we there yet??"









"Yay we are here...Lets run!!"









Devil dog face!









...After being dragged by him for a few hours I decided it is time to just relax and listen to the waves before we began walk/running again.









...Despite the looong drive (2hours), today was a good day! I love day trips!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

...You know what day it is? Hills day! we ran up and down a large hill for about a half hour today...He's not too bad for a newbie 










Beautiful sunset...Life is Good!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Handsome boy!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Awesome pictures! Handsome boy!


Thanks! We are having lots of fun! I take him out on average 3 days a week...I think that's enough for him until he gets built up for more.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

It was tough getting him out of bed today for a 2 mile run this morning...Lucky dog  He loves being under the sheets!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol! I have a million pictures of my dog just like that. He does not like to get out of bed, I'm grateful though because I like to sleep in.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Is he lab x GSD?  i see some similarities with my pup


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

xena said:


> Is he lab x GSD?  i see some similarities with my pup


Yup, that is exactly what he is!!

...Heavy rain & some flooding, but we finished a 3.8 mile run anyways! Running in the rain, check that off the bucket list! He did great keeping up! He kept sprinting into the puddles, and had a grand time! I am proud of him, love this dog <3


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

oh great!!!  they are so intelligent mix of breeds, aren't they  mine is 19 months old and i'm planning to take him to agility trainings in summer as i think he could be good at it and needs a job desperately  mine is really fast but in short distance then is having trouble to cool down... does yours love water too?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

xena said:


> oh great!!!  they are so intelligent mix of breeds, aren't they  mine is 19 months old and i'm planning to take him to agility trainings in summer as i think he could be good at it and needs a job desperately  mine is really fast but in short distance then is having trouble to cool down... does yours love water too?
> View attachment 144193


Hey, mine is 16 months old and we are in agility as well! He loves agility and is really fast! I'm unsure if I will keep him in agility because it's such a huge time and money commitment, but so far so good! He is smart, but very goofy and he lets that get the best of him at times. He is very loyal & up for anything, certainly not a "fu-fu" type dog. When he was a pup he hated water, but now he loves it! My biggest concern with this mix were his hips, so I got them checked out and she said he has excellent hips and teeth woot woot!!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

well probably would be smart for me to do it as well... vet did check him but only by touch no x-rays and stuff... I'm afraid of hip problems too, that's why even though he loves catching Frisbee i'm not too keen on that one... we got him when he was 10months so until then he didn't know what lake is, second day with us I took him to check if he'll be interested in water- and he was just like fish hihihi, professional 
OOOh he's goofy as all youngsters  I wish i could have mine when he was pup as by now i'm certain he would be "complete", and because of not enough attention and training in previous home we still fight ball-fixation, becoming stick fixation or anything that can be fetched fixation ..  but well.... some people look for this in dogs That's why i'm hiding him from police so they don't take him as sniffing or search and rescue dog hihihi <joking>
In terms of eating is yours more lab-type "i'll eat anything and everything" or GSD type? how much he weights? it's so cool to find someone with the same breed mix ;p


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, I got the "okay" from the vet before I began running with him just in case. I adopted him when he was 8 weeks old, and I wasn't prepared for a dog at all! I came home with this tiny 6 pound puppy (He is now 70lbs) in the evening with nothing prepared not even dog food, crate, toys, nothing!! and I had a 5 day work week ahead of me! All I could think of was, "What did i get myself intooooo??" It was a now or never moment else someone else was going to snatch him up. Turns out the best thing ever!! I wish he was more fixated on balls and sticks bc I take him out to a large field, but he looses interest and it turns into me chasing after the ball every time i throw it lol. I was advised by one of my trainers to look into nose work with him, but I don't really want to encourage him to follow his nose considering i work my butt off to make him offleash reliable mostly. He eats everything!! I just fed him some sweet potato, lettuce, and turkey he gobbled it up! Feel free to pm me any time I LOVE talking about dogs!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Here is a picture of him when he was 8-10 weeks old.
He was born to be a runner, he was sleeping on an old pair of running shoes.
<3


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

On our way to a swim in the pond! He is one happy pup with a giant tongue!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

A gorgeous 7 mile trail run with plenty of pitstops!
It was breathtakingly beautiful where we went and 40 degree weather = perfectection!!!










Taking a quick dog nap at the 3.8 mile marker. Made him lay down and relax in the grass for a bit










Bridges and streams everywhere! Plus I was the only one out in this huge area.










...What a fantastic day today was!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

JTurner said:


> Here is a picture of him when he was 8-10 weeks old.
> He was born to be a runner, he was sleeping on an old pair of running shoes.
> <3


this is just sooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

"Plus I was the only one out in this huge area." So you are the brave one LOL Today we've been looking for new places to go in our area (i live here a year now but still there's a lot to discover) and i've found this park/forest next to fields, just beautiful (a bit too wet and muddy at the moment), natural, most of footpaths are gone- looks like noone ever goes there, no footprints found at all  i know it used to be a park, where people were going as i could see very old signs saying "public footpath" etc. But seems like noone visits it anymore apart from wildlife And as much as it was tempting to go, I felt it's a bit creepy ))))) so i went back to open fields hihi too many horror movies i guess... but what can i do hihi


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I have always been a wondering loner lol I specifically find the state & national park sections/trails that are far away from civilization. As long as I have my dog with me I am good to go. I find being alone (with my dog) in the woods the most peaceful, joyous, spiritual thing ever. I always tell my hubby where I am going, estimated time I am leaving, send him a text half way through, and I bring mace, emergency whistle, & buck knife just in case. Lastly, I always scope the map out so that I have an idea of where I am going. Love it! Trust your gut instinct - I have avoided trails because it just didn't feel right to me.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Well the only problem i have with UK law is... You're not allow to carry anything you can use for self-defence. Maybe screwdriver if you prove you needed it in your pocket  i know dogs will protect you instinctively but i have doubts sometimes as he's so friendly and submissive towards everyone  Hihi


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I didnt know it was possible to love a dog so much...He would go to the ends of the earth with me.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Be fit!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

The aftermath...


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

JTurner said:


> Be fit!


Beautiful shot!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

It is just too hot to take him trail running...C'mon fall and winter so that he can join me in shredding the trails!
...But dem eyes tho <3 <3









I get to work & play at a gorgeous park...No doubt!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

It may be too hot for him to go running, but a Sunday cruise will make him just as happy!


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

This was after today's run


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

My ham <3


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

The weather is cooling down and I am SO excited for fall and winter! Bring on the trails with my pup! I don't like to jog with my dog above 70 degrees...He's a black lab def not meant for the summer!


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Heading out for a run - nice and cool 5c (42f)


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

woohoo! Perfect weather!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Our first real trail run together since April! WooHoo!!! 50 degree weather and got out to the park (Middle Run) at the crack of dawn!

"But mom, it's too early for this!"











Break time so that I can snap a photo!










Mmm post run pumpkin & banana smoothie...Eating healthy can be delicious!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful scenery. I really wish I could be excited about the cold weather, but I'm not looking forward to running in the cold.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Beautiful scenery. I really wish I could be excited about the cold weather, but I'm not looking forward to running in the cold.


Aw man, well come summer and ill be griping 

Round II! 

"Mommy let me go for a swim woohooo!"


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

This dog definitely lives the life! lol. Awesome pics.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> This dog definitely lives the life! lol. Awesome pics.


Thanks! They live such short lives & bring us such love, loyalty, and laughter, I feel absolutly obligated to give him the best life possible <3


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Go puppy go!










The next morning: I think he is tired










Unfortunately where I live (NJ/DE area) it is becoming very difficult to find an isolated area, so letting him offleash to run is going to be a thing of the past so im sad about this. I am looking into caniX because he loves "mushing" when he is on the harness and is really into it! Until I can find a job out west, it will have to work for now!


----------

